# ride beta bindings? alphas maybe



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anybody have reviews, warnings, problems, praises, etc. for ride beta or alpha bindings?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Love my Delta's rock solid and comfy. no problems. A solid reliable design.. everyone thinks they are Romes.

laterally soft for freestyle but solid enough for fast all mountain freeriding. Minimalistic and light. I really like the ratchets and the convertable toe/cap strap. no complaints.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

nice that sounds good. im also from oregon. I ride for the tigards snowboard team so youll probably see us up at meadows on wednesdays and sundays. I mainly ride park, pipe and any other jumps i can find just so you know what terrain ill be riding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

these binders are right up your alley mate.. made for what you do. Like I said they work well and they are minimalistic in design. No more than whats needed.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

alphas aren't worth the extra $$$ over betas


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

alright. i was thinking the pink betas so i can be all flashy and they would match my k2 www rocker with the pink in there. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree with you the bling is not worth the extra dinero.


----------

